# Care and Feeding of Your Glock



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

So brutal !!!

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item

Rick


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Link says the page has been moved.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Try it now

Rick


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Works for me


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Ive owned a runnin' ton of various pistols, from plain vanilla stock Colt 1911s', to various highly customized versions from "known" smiths, to the top end 3K dollar Wilson Combat Custom. I could take them all and put them on a table along with my Glock 22, and if I had to snatch just one, knowing I was going somewhere where I would have to use it, and trust it would go bang every time....I'd grab the Glock, they are tough, dependable SOBs'.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Kinda makes me want another Glock....
I hate the grip and not crazy about the trigger pull but for something just to have in case all my other guns stop working


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Their is none tougher....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a G20 gen 4. Should be out this year.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Ouch!
15 rounds in .40 cal G22 
Easy decision buying one.
Plenty accurate and dependable.







shootnstarz said:


> So brutal !!!
> 
> http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item
> 
> Rick


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Seems that Glocks are the ONLY guns you can literally beat on and treat like dirt, and resell for nearly new price

any glock under $375 gets bought instantly


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Lloyd said:


> Seems that Glocks are the ONLY guns you can literally beat on and treat like dirt, and resell for nearly new price
> 
> any glock under $375 gets bought instantly


That's how much I payed for my first Glock in 2009 from a private sale at a gun show. The guy said it took him a while before I bought it.

Best private sale I've ever done. $375 for a G17 that came with several extras. The only knock on it was that it was made during the AWB ban so it came with 10 round mags.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Rick, Thanks for sharing the U - tube :thumbsup: , Glock torture test demo. That fella should work for Glock :whistling:, He definanitly just boosted the sales of all Glocks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BUT KEEP HIM AWAY FROM MINE PLEASE... LOL,, Some good info in that one, At one L/E demo I was told the instuctor threw one across the gym they were in, done the sand an water test, But This guy really put some effort into seeing what it whould hold up to, Holy Cow man, They should be called lil Tanks, not Glock :notworthy:,, Think for shur Ill hold on to this one,, Thanks ole Carver


----------

